# The stucco look?



## villagecakelady (May 28, 2005)

Has any one put royal icing through a paint gun for a stucco look on fondant or should I just stick to sponging?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I would go with spongeing or put white chocolate thru the spray gun for the stucco finish. 
Royal I would imagine may airate too much. No?:bounce: 

What are you building?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Heard of chocolate through a spray gun but not royal icing, I would use the sponge like m brown stated.

Rgds Rook


----------



## villagecakelady (May 28, 2005)

It is a wedding cake. It is to resemble their invitations.
I'd post a picture but I can't figure out how?


----------



## villagecakelady (May 28, 2005)

OK I went with sponging and the cake turned out perfect.
Thanks all!


----------

